# Beer Glass Collectors



## ChadStokes (Jun 21, 2018)

Not sure if any of you guys collect glassware, but I know there are some people out there who are into this kind of stuff.

Here is a design I made being hosted on my friends Etsy site...its a classic throwback to the 80's era Topps series of Garbage Pail Kids
https://www.etsy.com/listing/705066460/garbage-ale-kid-beer-glass?ref=shop_home_active_2&crt=1

Front of Glass


Back of Glass


----------

